

Free Bieber: Campaign against making streaming a felony (S. 978) - akozak
http://freebieber.org/

======
schmooo
While we all want to see Bieber jailed, it's important that it's done right.
Let's get this ludicrous bill squashed quickly so that we're free to organise
the more proper mental-anguish class-action suit...

